# Mid-Century Modern freestanding fireplace vent free conversion



## JCIP

Hello, I recently acquired a Wendell Lovett styled Majestic free standing firehood from the late 70's (?), and would like to convert it to vent free gas log use. The unit was originally a wood burner, and has cement over a steel firebox floor.  Some of these units were intended for gas use, others electric, and wood burning.

I am hoping someone has some experience with these units, and can offer advice on the best way to make the conversion to LP gas. How should I route the gas line, drill through the bottom? Run it around the side? Best way to refinish the interior of the firebox, which has some rust showing? 

I intend to use this unit with a vent free gas log set, for light heating. I am in Hawaii, at about 2000', so sometimes it gets a little cool. The house isn't insulated, plenty of air flow, so not worried about gases, just want to take the chill off as needed.  I am open to suggestions and recommendations, and what else should I be on the lookout for?

Many Thanks & Aloha,
JCIP


----------



## DAKSY

Is it rated for a gas log conversion? Some fireboxes are, some aren't. If it's not, I wouldn't do it. If it IS rated for gas, your best bet would be to find a log set that'll safely fit in the firebox, & see which side the gas needs to be fed from, based on where the valve is located.
Stove Bright hi-temp paint can be used inside the firebox, but it will smoke & smell until it cures...


----------



## JCIP

Many Thanks Daksy.  I have no idea of the rating. There isn't a tag I have found anywhere on the unit, I have no paperwork of any kind.  I haven't even found a manufacturer's name or any identifying info. I have only been able to figure it is a Majestic based on research of images on the internet.  From my research the Majestic company was purchased and absorbed into another company. Reports are that they abondoned these units, and they don't have any knowledge available, which is one of the reasons I have sought help here.  

I will seek out the Stove Bright hi-temp paint, it should also be a good choice for the screen too.  Thanks!


----------



## Heatsource

I dont think you'll find approval to put gas in that thing.
you could ask a gas log set maker for more details


----------



## JCIP

Hello A1Stoves,  who makes approval for this type of conversion? I have been in contact with a gas log maker, but they don't have any particular suggestions.  Can you recommend some resources for me?
Thanks,
JCIP


----------



## Heatsource

If the gas log maker is no help, likely there is no hope for the gas log set.
but, you could try asking your local building department if they would sign off or what their requirements are


----------



## eclecticcottage

Huh, we thought of doing the same with our Temco (which is in an "enclosed" porch that is leakier than our house).  But we just can't bring ourselves to drill it to run a line and bringing one in the front would look kinda hokey, so we never really put much thought into really doing it.  for now, it's still just hanging out looking all Bat Stove like (ours is black).  These were really popular for a while, seems several companies made them (Malm and Preway I think were the most popular).  I see them referred to as MCM a lot but it seems more 70's to me, especially the colors of many of them (oranges, avocado greens, yellows).

What could be a problem with putting logs into one of these though?  Weird drafting because it's so open?  Just curious.  I can't imagine it would be heat, since it was made to stand up to wood burning.


----------



## JCIP

Thanks my thought too, I think the ventless gas logs would not be a problem, especially since I am not after an inferno, just some heat and atmosphere.  I haven't ruled out drilling an opening from below to run the gas line, but have been hoping someone else has had experience with one of these units.  

Thanks for your input, 
JCIP


----------



## ChrisW

Hi all - wondering if anyone has a model name to model picture list. I have my Majestic and the information on the badge but not sure what the model is.
I believe it is the first one listed.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mass_burner

eclecticcottage said:


> I see them referred to as MCM a lot but it seems more 70's to me, especially the colors of many of them (oranges, avocado greens, yellows.


 

agree. seems wierd not seeing a bottle of matteus and a carol king record next to it.


----------



## ChrisW

I just need to verify so when I install I have the correct distances away from walls.


----------



## JCIP

Hi Chris,

Your Majestic looks just like mine, with the three sided front. From the research I have done on the net, it is the 'Firehood' model.  Can I ask where you located the tag on yours? I haven't been able to find any tags on mine. I will try to attach a pic from an old ad.  

From sources outside this forum, I have been assured that these units will handle gas, that wood burning is higher temperature, and I am waiting to get my vent free gas log set to position the gas feed into the firebox. 

Thanks,
JCIP


----------



## ChrisW

Thanks for the pics, that is it, the Firehood.
I'm forced to use wood, but the fireplace is for a little bit of heat more for looks in a Sun room. The badge is on the foot part, back center.


----------



## JCIP

ChrisW said:


> Thanks for the pics, that is it, the Firehood.
> I'm forced to use wood, but the fireplace is for a little bit of heat more for looks in a Sun room. The badge is on the foot part, back center.



Thanks Chris,

My badge is missing, so at least I know where it is supposed to be.  Looks are what these units are all about!

JCIP


----------



## eclecticcottage

I think ours has clearances of 18 or 24" on the tag (pic below isn't installed and obviously not set for clearances).

Our cone


----------



## JCIP

eclecticcottage said:


> I think ours has clearances of 18 or 24" on the tag (pic below isn't installed and obviously not set for clearances).
> 
> Our cone


----------



## JCIP

Yours looks more like a Preway, but they had metallic bands with the name embossed on them.  Looks like a great example, hope it works well for you. One reason I want to go ventless gas is you don't have to cut a hole in the roof. I am just going to dummy a pipe up to the ceiling for looks. That way I don't have to deal with the mess of wood debris and ashes, easier on an old guy!


----------



## ChrisW

JCIP said:


> Yours looks more like a Preway, but they had metallic bands with the name embossed on them.  Looks like a great example, hope it works well for you. One reason I want to go ventless gas is you don't have to cut a hole in the roof. I am just going to dummy a pipe up to the ceiling for looks. That way I don't have to deal with the mess of wood debris and ashes, easier on an old guy!



Thanks for pics - I agree on the cutting of the roof, the only reason I'm doing it that way is because I'm just now building the room and can frame it all in fresh.

I have another question for anyone - I found a kit that goes from the fireplace all the way out through the roof with everything that is needed.

Only issue is that my factory chimney pieces are 9" round and the kits only come in even sizes, so I will be getting the 10" kit.

So I'm working with a local fireplace store to create or buy (if available) an inducer to go from 9" to 10".

What have others done here?

Also the top of my fireplace is crimped to receive the first chimney piece, the fireplace store says it should be the reverse for creosote purposes, but all my pieces are like that.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ChrisW

Anyone have any info on my November 18th post?


----------



## xtrordinair

chris, the crimps always go down toward the stove,as far as your pipe size problem the increaser going from 9 to 10 is the solution if you cant get the 9 inch you need i would put the increaser right on the stove top .


----------



## xtrordinair

JCIP said:


> Hello, I recently acquired a Wendell Lovett styled Majestic free standing firehood from the late 70's (?), and would like to convert it to vent free gas log use. The unit was originally a wood burner, and has cement over a steel firebox floor.  Some of these units were intended for gas use, others electric, and wood burning.
> 
> I am hoping someone has some experience with these units, and can offer advice on the best way to make the conversion to LP gas. How should I route the gas line, drill through the bottom? Run it around the side? Best way to refinish the interior of the firebox, which has some rust showing?
> 
> I intend to use this unit with a vent free gas log set, for light heating. I am in Hawaii, at about 2000', so sometimes it gets a little cool. The house isn't insulated, plenty of air flow, so not worried about gases, just want to take the chill off as needed.  I am open to suggestions and recommendations, and what else should I be on the lookout for?
> 
> Many Thanks & Aloha,
> JCIP


I have installed log sets in these units in the past ,i used a 1 inch hole saw to drill a hole through the back of the fireplace down low to bring my gas into the firebox .If your pipe doesnt terminate through the roof then the top of the firebox where the flue pipe hooks to it needs to be blocked off with metal so no heat goes up the pipe .The size log  set will be determined by the width of the firebox an 18 or maybe 24 should work fine for that unit.


----------

